# BOSE speaker upgrade



## black_TTQ (Oct 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell my if the BOSE speakers will go in my TT that has the standard AUDI speakers

they are the same size and plugs etc

I want to just replace/upgrade to these BOSE ones I removed from the same model/year as mine that has BOSE

Any issues or mods needed?

cheers


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

You will also need the bose amp and probably new wiring etc.
Also not sure if you have all of the speakers in your pic.
I have bose and really like it but some people say its not worth the difference though so up to you.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

New amp 
New loom 
Tweeters missing 
Centre speaker missing

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Your car will have nine speakers all driven by an amp/processor in the left rear of the car. The Bose system uses twelve speakers driven by a different amp/processor in the same location.

If you believe all the hype that surrounds all Bose products (I don't), the whole set up is designed as an integrated system and therefore the Bose speakers will only work properly in a full Bose system. If you have some Bose speakers anyway, why not try swapping the ones that will physically replace what you have and see if you prefer the different sound.

You will not be able to use the bass box as your current amp has no output for it.

Converting to a full Bose system would not be easy and would not be worth the time/cost.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

9 speakers in non Bose tony ???

Non Bose only has one in the front doors, don't have the smaller one behind the handle mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Lea, looking at the wiring diagrams and the Audi Training guide, nine are shown. Three in the dash top, one in each door and two in each rear side panel. I've never had a rear side panel grill off so I haven't actually seen the speakers. Are they actually single co-axial units?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

My mistake then tony
I thought you were counting 2 in each door

I didn't realise there where 2 in the rear quarters

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting! If there are two in the rear quarter I could take a feed from one pair and feed into an amp to drive a sub. 

I actually think the non-Bose system sounds pretty good, if you tweak the fader, treble and base a little. A bit more punch from a sub would give it that extra depth.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

If you have the standard mate then personally I would look elsewhere for your audio upgrade. Both my TT's have had Bose and tbh I think it's overrated. Plenty of issues with amps that are well recorded on here and the sound quality I think isn't fantastic.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dont do it, Bose is a nightmare. You can get better sound with a 5 channel amp for your stock speakers and a sub. I wish my car didn't have Bose, it would be so much easier to upgrade.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a spare Bose amp if required


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

mcdhibs said:


> I have a spare Bose amp if required


Ooo I might just have this from you, can you PM me a price.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

adamchelseafc said:


> mcdhibs said:
> 
> 
> > I have a spare Bose amp if required
> ...


PM sent mate


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

adamchelseafc said:


> mcdhibs said:
> 
> 
> > I have a spare Bose amp if required
> ...


Hope you're not expecting plug and play because it won't be.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > mcdhibs said:
> ...


Not bothered about that, my step dad is an electrical engineer.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

BOSE is woeful and way not worth the money or the bother - a decent 5 channel amp will sort you out for less.

I'd go with decent components in the doors and dash, wire the tweeters up to channels 1 & 2, the mids up to 3 & 4 this way you can dial back the tweeters and stop them for being too bright, then use the 5th channel for the sub.

I wouldn't take a high level input to feed the amp either as they will always have some nasty DSP compression and will not be a full range sound, just the range intended for the speaker you're taking the feed from.

Just buy a connects2 kit that will give you sets of RCAs and a common ground, run your RCAs to the back of the car and straight into the amp.

Job's a good'un!


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

i would like to upgrade the system in my 2011 audi tts.... it doesnt have the BOSE system but from what im reading thats not a bad thing!

the 5 channel amp intrigues me.... do i just replace the original amp?

more info on how its done would be good... can i add another 2 speakers into the front door?


----------

